# China Carbon für Kids



## bankettfritz (18. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich keinen neuen Aufbau für dieses Jahr mehr machen . Doch leider wurde das letzte Bike Mworx 24/26 leider mit 7,3 kg etwas schwer. Leichtes in 26 mit ganz kleinem Rahmen ist schwer zu finden ist schwer  . Durch Zufall fand ich in den Kleinanzeigen einen 26 er 14“. Schnell wurde man sich einig . Das Paket war sehr schnell da und so ging es an die Arbeit , 1300g waren zuviel , das Ziel war es den Rahmen unter die Herstellerangabe zu bekommen 1098g  . 1070 g waren es nach der Kur . Aufgebaut wird es nun mit den Teilen vom Mworx . Später dazu mehr .

Für alles die Entlackungsprobleme  haben , viel Handarbeit mit Klinge , Kent Carbon Stripper, Abbeizer und Aceton +1200er Sandpapier werden eure Freunde . Es war in ca 5std alles erledigt .


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Mai 2020)

Gibt's eine Geometrietabelle zu dem Rahmen? Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (18. Mai 2020)

Bitteschön


----------



## bankettfritz (24. Mai 2020)

Nach ein paar Tagen frei ist wieder etwas passiert . Viele Gedanken zum Aussehen haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen . Da mich ein Rocky Mountain hier aus dem Forum inspirierte , war das Farbkonzept (rote Rahmenenden ) gesetzt . Doch einfach einen Hersteller kopieren war nicht meines , also wurden für die Farbübergänge  keine Ahornblätter geplant , sondern kindgemäß, sind es Ironman Masken geworden . Aber seht selbst ? aktuelles Gewicht 1100g


----------



## olsche (25. Mai 2020)

Sieht super aus! Gibts einen Link zum Rahmen?


----------



## bankettfritz (25. Mai 2020)

Bitte https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...er_id=302116b41e6b47578361e99587b3029d&is_c=Y


----------



## bankettfritz (6. Juni 2020)

Da ich im Moment nur am Wochenende etwas bauen kann , hat es etwas gedauert . Der geplante Laufradsatz ist aufgebaut . Dt 240 Naben mit BOR xmd 333 und Cx  Ray  Speichen. Finales Gewicht 1345g . Happy


----------



## StefanMB (6. Juni 2020)

Hi
den Satz beobachte ich auch schon ... mir nur nen Tick zu teuer und das rot der Speichennippel passt nicht ins Farbkonzept dh. ich würde den rot Teil gerne gegen Null fahren.  
Ich muss jetzt einmal 24" mworks aufbauen aber ich schau halt was in Anschluss kommt ?
Tel. 01727808843


----------



## bankettfritz (6. Juni 2020)

Mworx 24/26 kann so aussehen , aktuell 7,67 kg mit Pedalen, der Rahmen wiegt aber mit Lack ca 1800g also sehr schwer


----------



## bankettfritz (27. Juni 2020)

Das China Carbon ist fertig , Endgewicht 6440g


----------



## olsche (28. Juni 2020)

Schick, aber ohne Federgabel mit den spärlichen Reifen? Ware für mich nix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (28. Juni 2020)

Gibt auch noch ein zweites Bike mit Federgabel und breiteren Reifen


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. Juni 2020)

Schönes Bike!  Tip für später,  der Rahmen/Geometrie funktioniert mit 27,5" Laufrädern richtig gut.


----------



## bankettfritz (29. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Info ?


----------



## timor1975 (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo, welches Stützenmaß benötigt man für den Rahmen? Wie groß ist die Fahrerin/Fahrer in der gezeigten Einstellung (Sattel ganz unten)?


----------



## bankettfritz (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo, mein kurzer fährt den Rahmen aktuell mit 120 Körpergröße, wobei es Grenzwertig  ist . Ab 125 müsste es vernünftig gehen . Die Sattelstütze ist eine 31.6
Nach dem Kassetten Upgrade (garbaruk 11-50) und den neuen Reifen . 6280g


----------



## Biebertaler (5. Juli 2020)

Ich persönlich finde die Sitzgeometrie grenzwertig, der Rahmen ist in meinen Augen viel zu groß.......der Nachwuchs greift ja gefühlt 1/2 Meter nach oben Richtung Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (21. Juli 2020)

Hi bankettfritz, 

wie hoch ist der Sattel in der Position (vom Boden gemessen)? Danke


----------



## bankettfritz (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo timor1975, 
die Sattelhöhe beträgt 70cm . Tiefer geht nicht


----------



## bankettfritz (22. Juli 2020)

Nach ein paar Verfeinerungen mit leichteren Parts Carbon Lenker 99g (-41g) und ultraleichten Pedalen 117g das Paar bin ich jetzt bei 6190g


----------



## timor1975 (22. Juli 2020)

Super Radl und vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Ivenl (23. Juli 2020)

Hast du nen Link zu den Pedalen?


----------



## bankettfritz (23. Juli 2020)

Leider nicht , habe ich geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Ivenl (23. Juli 2020)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Leider nicht , habe ich geschenkt bekommen


Steht ein Hersteller drauf?


----------



## bankettfritz (23. Juli 2020)

Alles schon geschaut , da ich auch lange auf der Suche war.


----------



## Newtrails (23. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Ivenl (23. Juli 2020)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Alles schon geschaut , da ich auch lange auf der Suche war.


Schade, ich finde nichts unter 160g, außer triathlon SPD Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (23. Juli 2020)

Gefunden


----------

